# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Erilaisia linjakilpiä

## karhuherra baddington

aktiivimatriisikilpi

pistematriisikilpi

mitron-LCD-kilpi

rullakilpi

oranssitekstinen kilpi

valkotekstinen kilpi

runkolinjojen erityinen värinvaihtokilpi

----------


## karhuherra baddington

korjaus: oranssit kilvet ovat ledimatriisikilpiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:56 ----------

ledimatriiseja saa myös valkoisina, sekä monivärisinä.

----------

